# My fat guppyies



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well its nothing specal but i am happy. My female guppyies are looking pritty big and i think they might be pregant. I got them last night from Pat aka Mykiss (thanks agian). I hope to see some fry soon!!!

Just a few Shots of the tank:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if its just me...but she kinda looks like she has Dropsy from the way her scales are pineconing. If I am totally wrong, my apologies and congrats


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Guppies sure have come a long way since I was a kid! Definitely have some expectant ladies there I think


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Grats, if they wheren't prego when you got them, just a short time with that male and they will be


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous guppies! And quite pregnant. Enjoy!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Love that tail pic, cool effect.


----------

